
The AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3960X and 3970X Review: 24 and 32 cores on 7nm - localhost
https://www.anandtech.com/show/15044/the-amd-ryzen-threadripper-3960x-and-3970x-review-24-and-32-cores-on-7nm
======
pella
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21628149](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21628149)

